# morse taper data



## kd0afk (Apr 18, 2013)

I would like to have a chart of the MT dimensions. I found the one on wikipedia but it is in mm and while i could do the conversion it would be nice to have one in inches. The B&S, Jarno and Jacobs are all in inches, so why is the morse section metric. Seems retarded to me.


----------



## GailInNM (Apr 18, 2013)

http://littlemachineshop.com/Reference/Tapers.php

Gail in NM


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 18, 2013)

GailInNM said:


> http://littlemachineshop.com/Reference/Tapers.php
> 
> Gail in NM


Thanks, I don't know why someone would combine inches and metric.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 18, 2013)

kd0afk,

Here is a link that gives the formula for calculating offset:

http://vlabs.iiitdmj.ac.in/Manufacturing/Exp2/offsetting.html

The page says the fomula is metric, but it will work with imperial unts.

Instead of offsetting the tailstock itself, do you have a boring head with a taper to fit your tailstock? Set the boring head up with the adjusting slide parallel to the bed and offset the head instead of the tailstock. Much easier and no hassle re-alligning the tailstock.

Chuck


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 18, 2013)

chucketn said:


> kd0afk,
> 
> Here is a link that gives the formula for calculating offset:
> 
> ...


No, I have to offset. I just found Halligan142's video on the subject and I think I have it. Thanks
I will probably be using the formula in the link you provided. I like the level of accuracy it gives as opposed to "length of part x taper/foot / 24


----------



## goldstar31 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm going to disagree. It is essentially Imperial and good old USA of A.

It was originally dead simple - a 10" sine bar with a quarter of an inch bit of packing. 
No more- no less.


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 18, 2013)

goldstar31 said:


> I'm going to disagree. It is essentially Imperial and good old USA of A.
> 
> It was originally dead simple - a 10" sine bar with a quarter of an inch bit of packing.
> No more- no less.


----------



## chucketn (Apr 18, 2013)

goldstar31, I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with? 

kd0afk, I put the formula and Morris Taper specs into a spreadsheet, would you like a copy?

Chuck


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 18, 2013)

chucketn said:


> goldstar31, I'm not sure what you're disagreeing with?
> 
> kd0afk, I put the formula and Morris Taper specs into a spreadsheet, would you like a copy?
> 
> Chuck


I got what I needed, thanks


----------

